# Fish I.D.



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

I caught these two in my casting net off of a dock in East Bay. I know the bottom one is a croaker. What is the top one? They were both about 6" long. I know they make good Spec bait. Anyone know anything else about them? Oh and is there any issue with using either of these fish as bait, quantity limits, or size limits? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

white bass... ???? i know we have hybrid stripers but i'm not sure if the juveniles have stripes.... i did however take my kids to the kids fishing day @ the hatchery in blackwater many years ago and caught many fish that looked a lot like that one..


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

*fish*

bottom croaker, top fish not in my book of salt water fish from gills back looks like fresh water bass, but not head, ill e mail to my friend and see what he says


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

WOW, that's an Endangered Species. Highly illegal to even catch. Sure hope the FMP isn't monitoring this site. 

No seriously, it looks like a juvenile white trout to me. Unless the dorsal fin is 1 piece (continual), but it looks split, (2 seperate fins?). Did it have 2 front Buck teeth/k9?


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

closest fish to top is fresh water bass sent to my buddy, he tell me and ill send back answer


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

has green tint like bass white trout skinner


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

the top one is *not* a bass. We always called them sand trout.


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd say white trout. I've caught lots of them in the castnet in the sound and I don't think theres bass there


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I caught a few of those in my bait trap about a month ago and can't ever remember seeing one before but they sure would make good Snapper and Grouper baits. I hope I catch some more of them next time I put the bait traps out.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I have cought fish like that down in central fla. We called them sugar trout. They resemble white trout but don't get as big and have a higher back than WT.


----------



## nogoodatit (Dec 28, 2010)

for proper ID, I would need you to add a little salt & pepper, along with your favorite breading. Heat an oiled pan to around 400....soon his name will appear in a heap of bones on your plate. Yum!


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

there is a sand trout in my book fish of gulf i carry with me in gulf, i think hes right,, you never what u will catch up river, have seen flounde gigged up past quintette ramp, stingrays in miffin lake and croker at quintette


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The top fish is called a White Perch. Thats its common name, not a nickname. Some call them sand trout, sweet trout and other things as well.

Bottom is a Atlantic Croaker


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Top-White Trout
Bottom-Croaker


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies. I have caught tons of white trout at 3-mile. It didn't look like any white trout I have ever caught. Its back was higher, and it seemed more flat on the sides. It also doesn't have prominent teeth like trout, its teeth felt like grit or sand paper. I have heard striped bass come out of east river into this part of the bay but do not know what a juvenile looks like. I catch them often while cast netting mullet.


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Sealark and Tightlines are right...it's another type of trout. We've always called them silver or sand trout. Excellent BIG trout bait, but very fragile. I used to catch them by the bucket full off of East River bridge when I was a kid.*


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

The top fish is NOT a White trout.
It is a *Silver Perch* _Bairdiella chrysoura _(aka Sweet Trout, Sugar Trout, Yellowtail, etc.)
http://www.fishbase.us/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=1165

A common bait fish in the SE US, it is edible but rarely reaches 10" in length.


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

Pier#r, that's a perfect match!!! Thanks for the link to Sugar trout or Silver perch.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

We have always called them sand trout or silver trout.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yup its a sugar trout but its real name is silver perch and the other is a Atlantic croaker 
*http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/profiles/fish/saltwater-fish/silver-perch/ 
this is one of the best identification sites for salt water fish 
*


----------

